# What discilpine is this move taught in



## salifish33 (Jun 29, 2020)

I am brand new and haven't even taken a class yet but am interested.  

  I saw a move done and was wondering in which discipline is this taught. 
The person, while standing in front of the other wraps their hands around the person's neck interlocking their fingers and at the same time jumps up placing both of their feet on a position just above the others knees.  Then, they pull towards them pulling the other person done head first towards the floor.   

It seems to be one where leverage is used and the element of surprise since they have to get very close to pull it off.  Is this considered a defensive move or offensive?


----------



## drop bear (Jun 29, 2020)

A muay Boran move?


----------



## dvcochran (Jun 29, 2020)

drop bear said:


> A muay Boran move?


Yeah, could be. A style that get close in.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jun 29, 2020)

A jump guard?


----------



## salifish33 (Jun 29, 2020)

I never heard of Muay Boran. Is that a specific fighting style or something else?  Also, would it be considered a defensive or offensive move?


----------



## salifish33 (Jun 29, 2020)

Perhaps I should have given some more details.  The move was done on someone who had a large brain tumor and the person doing it claims to have a black belt in Taekwondo and knew about the tumor and sensitivity of their head.  

 From what I've read, the Taekwondo fighting style is mostly kicking and punching.  At the time, it was alleged to be defensive but I suspect otherwise since there are hundreds if not thousands of moves that could be "defensive" and would have been more than enough to prevent what little perceived threat was made. It was just yelling so nothing beyond walking away would have been necessary. I suspect it was meant to be lethal and would have been had the recipient not been able to break free before it was completed.


----------



## marques (Jun 30, 2020)

drop bear said:


> A muay Boran move?


Or any other Thai style... or even some Kung Fu...


----------



## drop bear (Jun 30, 2020)

marques said:


> Or any other Thai style... or even some Kung Fu...



It is kind of muay boran that do those climb up people moves. 

But reading it again I would suggest it is more of a tomanagi variation. Which I used to call the monkey throw.


----------



## punisher73 (Jun 30, 2020)

This is what I am picturing, but could be wrong.  It is a throw in Judo called Tomoe Nage


----------



## jobo (Jun 30, 2020)

salifish33 said:


> Perhaps I should have given some more details.  The move was done on someone who had a large brain tumor and the person doing it claims to have a black belt in Taekwondo and knew about the tumor and sensitivity of their head.
> 
> From what I've read, the Taekwondo fighting style is mostly kicking and punching.  At the time, it was alleged to be defensive but I suspect otherwise since there are hundreds if not thousands of moves that could be "defensive" and would have been more than enough to prevent what little perceived threat was made. It was just yelling so nothing beyond walking away would have been necessary. I suspect it was meant to be lethal and would have been had the recipient not been able to break free before it was completed.


All moves are defensive


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 30, 2020)

Also picturing the tomo nage.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 30, 2020)

salifish33 said:


> Perhaps I should have given some more details.  The move was done on someone who had a large brain tumor and the person doing it claims to have a black belt in Taekwondo and knew about the tumor and sensitivity of their head.
> 
> From what I've read, the Taekwondo fighting style is mostly kicking and punching.  At the time, it was alleged to be defensive but I suspect otherwise since there are hundreds if not thousands of moves that could be "defensive" and would have been more than enough to prevent what little perceived threat was made. It was just yelling so nothing beyond walking away would have been necessary. I suspect it was meant to be lethal and would have been had the recipient not been able to break free before it was completed.


Most moves can be either offensive or defensive depending  on the context. Is there some alterior purpose to this question? It feels like you're trying to get evidence of some sort to prove the guy is lying about his training, should be convicted of a crime, or should be otherwise shunned by a community, which is not something an online forum can really help you with.


----------



## marques (Jul 4, 2020)

marques said:


> Or any other Thai style... or even some Kung Fu...


Well, if it is sort of tomae nage, then Judo. Not in BJJ as well? I learnt is in a self-defense style, so it could also be taught in several schools/styles.


----------



## isshinryuronin (Jul 4, 2020)

drop bear said:


> It is kind of muay boran that do those climb up people moves.


I saw a video of Eizo Shimabukuro (10th dan Shorinryu and younger brother of Isshinryu founder Tatsuo) jump up on a guy's front leg and swing around behind him (kind of like mounting a horse) so he ends up on the guy's back.  Very clean move, but being 5 ft. tall might make it easier to have the agility of a monkey.  Still, that move brought a smile to my face.  I'd love to try it sometime in sparring.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 18, 2020)

Here we go. Catch or pro wrestling.

The monkey flip.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 18, 2020)

............


----------

